# New Shetland Owner



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 22, 2012)

I've had miniatures for 10 years, but bought my first shetland today. She is a smaller shetland, 36". I needed a smaller one to be able to use my driving equipment. I've never owned a mare before either. I may be too old for all these new things!

She is 4, but barely knows how to lead. We did have her feet trimmed before I brought her home and she stood nicely for that. And she stepped into the trailer like a lady. Hopefully I will have her driving by the end of the summer.

I will post a picture when I have her groomed. She is pretty muddy and wooly right now!

I really know nothing about lines. Looks like she has some Arenosa. And she is a Foundation shetland. I have a lot of new terms I will need to learn!

Her name is JHK Top Tipsey. I am thinking I will call her Tipsey.


----------



## chandab (Mar 23, 2012)

Congrats! Can't wait to see her.


----------



## Farina (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome to the Shetland-World!


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes your mare does have some Arenosa in her, but she has some Kid Lee, some Wilk.Wind Walker, some Ramble Ridge behind her - quite the mix. Will be interesting to see her drive as her bottom half is good driving lines IMHO. You must post pics of you B & W treasure!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 26, 2012)

muffntuf said:


> Yes your mare does have some Arenosa in her, but she has some Kid Lee, some Wilk.Wind Walker, some Ramble Ridge behind her - quite the mix. Will be interesting to see her drive as her bottom half is good driving lines IMHO. You must post pics of you B & W treasure!


Thank you for that info! I know nothing about the shetland lines, so that is most interesting. I know the woman I bought her from had bought her as a driving horse, but couldn't match the pinto pattern for a pair.

She is settling in nicely and is already walking with me really well. Something I notice when we are walking: she has several trotting gaits. She doesn't charge ahead of me, nor fall behind, but seems to have a versitile trot. She picks her feet up pretty high when trotting. I am used to my country pleasure boys, so she will be very different to play with!

I don't want to introduce the bit until the dentist sees her. Meanwhile, we are getting to know each other. She and my gelding get along really well--no squealing or kicking at all. Just, grazing together as though they had always known each other.

I shouldn't show a picture yet, as she is looking better and better every day, but here goes. This was taken the first day, after I had combed the dreadlocks out. Someone had cut a very long bridle path, which was growing out pretty well, so I braided it into her mane.

http://www.cassphoto.com/tipsey.jpg


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 26, 2012)

Well the bottom line is Ramble Ridge and Wilk. Wind Walker - both known for producing Modern Pleasure and once awhile a Modern. But her topline might bring her step down a bit. If she isn't breaking level with her knees - she should be in the foundation/classic divisions. And yes they can adjust their trots quite well. I have botht he RR and WWW lines in my ponies and those that are crossed with classic lines teeter the classic/modern pleasure line (meaning if left alone they would be classic, with a little work they would go Modern Pleasure).

The pic didn't come across and won't open - so didn't get to see her.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 26, 2012)

muffntuf said:


> Well the bottom line is Ramble Ridge and Wilk. Wind Walker - both known for producing Modern Pleasure and once awhile a Modern. But her topline might bring her step down a bit. If she isn't breaking level with her knees - she should be in the foundation/classic divisions. And yes they can adjust their trots quite well. I have botht he RR and WWW lines in my ponies and those that are crossed with classic lines teeter the classic/modern pleasure line (meaning if left alone they would be classic, with a little work they would go Modern Pleasure).
> 
> The pic didn't come across and won't open - so didn't get to see her.


The picture link came up for me in the preview. I don't know how to use the new forum; maybe there is another way to load a picture. (I don't like it as well as the old forum)


----------



## Minimor (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Minimor (Mar 26, 2012)

There you go-- I just typed in



and it worked--the photo shows up in my post--or at least it does for me!

Congrats on your first pony purchase. Beware--the ponies are addictive, you might end up with more.  She looks like a nice girl & sounds like you are getting along well with her so far.


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 26, 2012)

Well she is a pretty b & w!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 30, 2012)

Tipsey had an appointment with the dentist today. She had a lot of sharp points, which were keeping her from grinding properly, and one cap that was hanging by a thread that she should have lost 6 months ago, probably causing a lot of trouble. Otherwise her mouth is good. No wolf teeth. She put up a little fight against the needle, but was fine by the time it was all over. The dentist was very good--quick and kind. She has some more caps to lose, so hopefully they will fall out naturally.

I did not want to introduce a bit until she had her mouth looked at. Now we can go ahead with training.

I plan to clip her next week. Can hardly wait to get her all glossy black and snowy white! Having only had boys, it was fun to buy a girlie scrunchy today for her.


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 30, 2012)

That is good to hear. Some blood lines have a hard time with loosing their caps, otherwise you never know they have any caps coming out! Its always interesting with shetlands.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 1, 2012)

I started to clip her today as it is 90 degrees. It may dip down, but I can blanket her. She is very easy with body and legs, but won't let me do her jaw and chin (haven't even tried ears yet!). I'll take her for a good walk later and try again. I don't twitch; don't know how and don't plan to learn. We'll just have to work it out some other way. I don't have anyone to help me, so I'll have to figure out how to do it myself.

There are lots of dings or spots on her hide. Our water is way too cold for bathing, but I thought I might rub her down with an antibacterial/antifungal solution. Possibly put it on the brush, or spray it on her then brush it in. Do you think this is a good idea? Effective?


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 2, 2012)

She's a cutie, Marsha.

Most of my shetlands would be loving you - if you both clipped them and bathed them in 90 degree heat, We got to 85 again the other day - but I was putting up fence so didn't get anyone bathed. They just stood panting and lathered with sweat - I was thankful for the rain and thunderstorms 2 days later that both rinsed the sweat off for me and cooled them out good. Our water is COLD too, but with starting at their hoofs and working our way up - even the ones that don't like water eventually relax. A couple truly don't like them - but tolerate them here in the Carolinas. Those - er - I wll usually only rinse off a couple of times a year if they aren't truly being worked, LOL. Others - all winter long -will come up when I fill water tanks and enjoy being sprayed - and will turn side to side and turn to lift tails to get a "personal" swash, too! They are hilarious!!!! Then they go find a deep sand spot and roll.

On the clipping - just keep working with her, she will come around.

Twitching isn't often necessary - but understand that it is a SAFE form of restraint and I personally feel every horse owner should know how to twitch their horses AND their horses should be twitchable. Kind of the way I feel about hobbles and handling the mouth... LOL. ALSO, if you know how and your mare learns to accept it - you will probably never need to do it in an emergency but of course if you do - it's one less stressor if necessary.

That said, I' ve purchased a couple in the last two years that are just plain goofy about any handling and I've got my hands full with getting them to where most of the rest of ours are! They certainly aren't going to be ready to drive anytime soon and in fact the one mare may never make a driving pony - darn it!!! It took months to be able to catch the one mare and usually still have to drive her into the barn todo so, sigh...

Looking forward to seeing how you do with this mare and would love to see pics of her as you trainn her for driving.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 2, 2012)

She seemed chilled this morning so I put a blanket on her until the sun gets up good. The blanket was something new. She galloped and bucked.

I don't know about using hobbles, but I staked her out to graze at first and she had no clue about that. I think I horse should be able to be staked, and stand tied for at least an hour.

When she went to the dentist and we had a little trouble with the needle, a twitch was suggested by the dentist. I would have agreed to it, as she needed her teeth done. What has to be done, has to be done. WE were able to do the sedation without twitching, however.

I have owned horses before that, I believe, had some behavior issues because of twitching. And I am wondering if Tipsey was twitched and that is why I have trouble handling her muzzle and chin. 1000 pound horses? Different story! One reason I chose miniatures!



I only have 2 horses and can afford to spend extra time with handling. I can see in a large herd where that would not be a luxury.

Thanks for all the support and ideas, everyone!


----------



## muffntuf (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh I wouldn't stake a pony out. I learned as a child what bad tendon ligament cuts are (thanks to a parent who thought a pony should be able to stake out to eat grass), a pony standing in a barn stall for a year. Now being tied in a stall with supervision is different.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 3, 2012)

I've heard of bad experiences of horses staked out, for sure. I always supervise mine, but bad things could happen when one's back is turned for an instant. I've also known of horses being cast in a stall and injured, so I don't think any situation is totally safe. Life is full of risks, for sure!

mufntuff, you sure have a list of nice ponies in your signature!


----------



## Norah (Apr 4, 2012)

She is nice and will look sharp driving : ) I had the dentist out last week and we also removed old caps with rotting feed under ...yuck . she felt better instantly , and the shape of her nose - head is smoothing out and looking better , not to mention she is eating better : ) I also have geldings , however last year I purchased 2 ASPC mares , and LOVE them , they have a bit more temperment , but I sort of like that sassyness . Congradulations , I cant wait to see a photo after a month of being in your good care !


----------



## Sandee (Apr 4, 2012)

It's been my experience that some horses are "good" about being staked or tied out and others are horrible --accident prone. My stallion can be tied anywhere, even staked, and he never winds himself up in the rope. My QH mare was the same way. My mini mare cannot even be tied in a stall. She has to be snubbed or she manages to get her foot or even feet over the rope. It doesn't seem to relate to how smart or training; just sort of whimsy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 7, 2012)

She's been here 2 weeks and we are getting to know each other. She is settling down, not so spooky. I can put on/take off the blanket in the pasture. She still plays a "catch me" game sometimes in the pasture, but does let me halter her without too much trouble. She's letting me rub her ears better; hopefully when the weather settles she will be fine with me using clippers around them. She looks a little like a poodle now, as I did not wholly clip her legs or head. But her hide is looking so much better without the heavy, dirty coat. No more pictures until I get her smoothed out!

I've been driving my gelding in the pasture with her, so she can get a little used to the cart. She runs beside it, kicks up her heels, and smells it all over. She is almost shaking hands--the leg almost lifts on cue. Another day or so and I think she will be doing it.

Since she is my first pony, and my first mare, I'm not sure what to expect. A horse is a horse, of course, but no doubt there are variables in the breeds. I can hardly wait to get her in harness! I think it will be so much fun; she is a nice mover.


----------



## brasstackminis (Apr 7, 2012)

People out here where I live stake their horses out on the side of the FREEWAY!!! I honestly believe that God takes care of stupid people...if I tried that my horse would be dead! I tried to use a cotton rope to tie my big horses to a fence once...it was the no-climb horse fence with the "V" and I just slipped the large end of the lead into the "V" I knew it would pull out if necessary. My gelding got it around is hind leg...got rope burn (Cotton rope?) and has a scar there now. I don't know how those guys get away with tractor implements in their grazing fields and staking the horses out without any harm...but I can't do it!


----------



## Norah (Apr 8, 2012)

My new mare is very spooky, and had some trust issues. My dentist does not sedate , and does not tie a horse either, for some strang reason they all just stand there..ok he danced a bit with the new mare . She was also very afraid of the clipper. I will clip a small section of her in the morning while she is eating breakfast with a lot of phrase, and loving words. I don't tie her , I just let her stand there . I do enough until she is quiet , once she is still and accepting it , I turn off the clipper and she is done for the day. It's working , you might want to try. This method .


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 8, 2012)

Norah said:


> My new mare is very spooky, and had some trust issues. My dentist does not sedate , and does not tie a horse either, for some strang reason they all just stand there..ok he danced a bit with the new mare . She was also very afraid of the clipper. I will clip a small section of her in the morning while she is eating breakfast with a lot of phrase, and loving words. I don't tie her , I just let her stand there . I do enough until she is quiet , once she is still and accepting it , I turn off the clipper and she is done for the day. It's working , you might want to try. This method .


A good idea! That is one reason she is not wholly clipped, as I wanted to keep the session short. My electricity source is not convenient for my quiet clippers, and my cordless clippers are rather noisy, so I sort of have to plan and prepare for the clipping session.

It was imperative to get her teeth done so I was fine with the sedation. By the time she was ready to climb into the trailer, the sedation was almost worn off. Next year, she might be able to get the work done without sedation.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm pleased with the way Tipsey is coming along! She is taking the bit pretty well now, and also the harness. Still a little uncertain of the crupper, but she's getting better. I hope to begin ground driving very soon now. Not a good photo, but it's hard to do it by yourself.

The harness goes to my sulky. I like to use it for training, as it has a little breast strap that snaps to the saddle. No extra straps to bother with, and I can put the reins through the terrets or through the quick hitch rings down lower.

Hopefully this week will be warm enough for a bath. Her skin is looking so much better, just having the heavy coat off and letting the sun shine on her. She still has a little dandruff, but I'm hoping the bath will clear that all up.

http://www.cassphoto.com/tipseyharness.jpg


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 31, 2012)

I took Tipsey to a friend's place this morning for a little outing. The friend is so good with animals, and always has insight and training tips. We did halter work at first. Tipsey walked on a narrow wooden bridge without a problem and impressed my friend with her soft turns. Then we ground drove. It was good to have someone ground drive her so I could see her move, and any equipment tweaks. She needs a narrower bit, I found. But she is carrying the bit pretty well so far and moving out very well.

My friend pronounced her "awesome!". So we are on the right track with our training.


----------

